
Grant Sanderson (of 3blue1brown) contributes to Khan Academy (2016) - zengid
https://www.khanacademy.org/math/multivariable-calculus/multivariable-derivatives/gradient-and-directional-derivatives/v/gradient
======
zengid
I'm excited because I can earn some more energy points (points from Khan
Academy) from watching these!

